# tantalisingly obscure



## Blackman

Buongiorno,

A brief history of England, come saprete. Capisco, ma riportarlo in italiano è tragicamente difficile. Necessita di una perifrasi che brutalizza la bellezza della parola inglese, senza per questo renderle giustizia.

_Sutton Hoo offers a window on a cosmopolitan civilization that remains tantalisingly obscure._

(La sepoltura di) Sutton Hoo ci regala uno sguardo su una civiltà cosmopolita di cui nulla sappiamo, che per questo stuzzica ancor di più la nostra fantasia.

Grazie.


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
mentre penso a qualcosa ti invito a controllare il titolo...


----------



## Passante

Ci offre una finestra su una civiltà cosmopolita che risulta misteriosa in modo allettante/stimolante. 
Anche la letterale non è male. 
PS perchè dovrebbe essere brutto 'Sunto storico d' Inghilterra'?


----------



## Blackman

Rispondo a entrambe. Grazie per l'appunto sul titolo, dovrò farlo notare a un moderatore per la correzione. Non mi dispiace la soluzione di Passante. Per il titolo, oltre al letterale Breve Storia d'Inghilterra, avevo pensato anche a Compendio di. Sunto lo metterò nel novero.


----------



## ohbice

... apre uno spiraglio su una civiltà cosmopolita che rimane immersa in un'oscurità tentatrice.
My try ;-)


----------



## salgemma

_Tantalize_ riferito a dei ritrovamenti (anche se di altro genere) l'ho incontrato giusto un paio di giorni fa, nel mio caso si intendeva il significato pieno del verbo, cioè "eccitare inizialmente, per poi alla fine deludere", che, applicato a dei ritrovamenti, mi è risultato intraducibile 1:1 in Italiano.
Tu forse sei più fortunato, perchè c'è solo l'eccitazione, senza la delusione, quindi ci potrebbe stare:
_mistero intrigante_


----------



## Passante

salgemma said:


> _Tantalize_ riferito a dei ritrovamenti (anche se di altro genere) l'ho incontrato giusto un paio di giorni fa, nel mio caso si intendeva il significato pieno del verbo, cioè "eccitare inizialmente, per poi alla fine deludere", che, applicato a dei ritrovamenti, mi è risultato intraducibile 1:1 in Italiano.
> Tu forse sei più fortunato, perchè c'è solo l'eccitazione, senza la delusione, quindi ci potrebbe stare:
> _mistero intrigante_


Magari disilludere?


----------



## macforever

...apre una finestra verso...


----------



## Alessandrino

Suggerisco: _Sutton Hoo ci regala uno sguardo su una civiltà cosmopolita di cui nulla sappiamo, e che per questo rimane misteriosa e affascinante._


----------



## Blackman

salgemma said:


> _Tantalize_ riferito a dei ritrovamenti (anche se di altro genere) l'ho incontrato giusto un paio di giorni fa, nel mio caso si intendeva il significato pieno del verbo, cioè "eccitare inizialmente, per poi alla fine deludere", che, applicato a dei ritrovamenti, mi è risultato intraducibile 1:1 in Italiano.
> Tu forse sei più fortunato, perchè c'è solo l'eccitazione, senza la delusione, quindi ci potrebbe stare:
> _mistero intrigante_


Bella la metafora matematica. Direi che ci siamo:
..._ci offre uno sguardo su una civiltà cosmopolita che resta un intrigante mistero._

Mi sovviene ora _titillante_ per t_antalizing_, anche se poco adatto al mio contesto.


----------



## Passante

Blackman said:


> Mi sovviene ora _titillante_ per t_antalizing_, anche se poco adatto al mio contesto.


Brillante deduzione.


----------



## Vassilissa1500

E inserire una avversativa?

...Ci offre uno sguardo su una civiltà cosmopolita, che rimane *però* immersa in una attraente oscurità...


----------



## london calling

_Tantalising_. Hmmm..... Affascinante sì, ma affascinante come qualcosa che ti seduce, come il canto delle sirene che ammaliava i marinai, se vogliamo. E' il fatto di non sapere quasi nulla di questo popolo che affascina, che strega. 'Un intrigante mistero' ci va molto vicino anche se non rende del tutto il concetto , a mio avviso.


----------



## Vassilissa1500

Mi sembra che il problema stia nel fatto che la bellezza di "tantalisingly obscure" deriva da una sua qualità letteraria: non è, diciamo così, "inglese standard", mentre noi (me compresa, temo!) ci stiamo appiattendo su formule stilistiche italiane standard. Non è facile. Proporrei, in un ultimo sforzo, "oscurità ammaliante" (se non altro, "ammaliante" ha quel tanto di desueto che ci allontana un po' dal quotidiano...), ma non credo di poter fare meglio su questo punto. Grazie molte a tutti per il bel dibattito.


----------



## london calling

Non è inglese standard? Ma che dici? E' un inglese normalissimo.


----------



## Vassilissa1500

Davvero? Grazie di avermelo insegnato, per me era insolita. Allora, se si tratta di un'espressione standard, "intrigante mistero", che è parimenti standard, va benissimo, anche se qualche sfumatura si perde.


----------



## london calling

Non ho detto che è un'espressione standard. Ho risposto al tuo post in cui sostenevi che non è inglese standard: dialetto non è, ti assicuro. Ha un che di poetico/letterario (appena appena...) ma non è nulla di particolare.


----------



## Einstein

D'accordo con LC . Chi usa il verbo "tantalise" non è necessariamente a conoscenza della sua origine mitologica; il verbo è entrato a pieno diritto nella lingua inglese (ma gli italiani non potevano coniare il verbo "tantalizzare"? Avrebbe risolto tanti problemi!).


----------



## Vassilissa1500

london calling said:


> Non ho detto che è un'espressione standard. Ho risposto al tuo post in cui sostenevi che non è inglese standard: dialetto non è, ti assicuro. Ha un che di poetico/letterario (appena appena...) ma non è nulla di particolare.


Caro LC, Ti chiedo scusa: hai ragione, sono stata imprecisa. Specifico che:
1)  quando ho scritto "inglese standard" intendevo in realtà dire "espressione stilistica standard". Comprendo da quanto mi scrivi che i due concetti vadano distinti, e mi pare di comprendere che la distinzione possa essere esmplificata come segue:  "perchè cresca l'oscuro" (è un verso di Zanzotto) è senz'altro "italiano standard" (sono tutti termini di uso comune e per nulla ricercati o estranianti) ma *non è *una "espressione stilistica standard";
2) essendo stata da te giustamente redarguita, ho fatto una breve ricerca su Google books, e il sintagma "tantalising obscurity" mi è saltato fuori in una grande quantità di occorrenze, seppure tutte pertinenti a testi accademici o para-accademici;
3) in ragione di ciò, mi permetterei di concludere che "tantalising obscurity" è sia inglese standard, sia un'espressione stilistica standard, però di registro "alto", di uso comune in ambiti di specifico rilievo culturale.

Giusto? O sono ancora imprecisa? Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## london calling

Ciao. Vedi anche la risposta di Einstein. Non si tratta di linguaggio aulico.


----------



## Vassilissa1500

Scusami, ma non capisco . "Registro alto"(quello che ho menzionato io) e "linguaggio aulico" non sono esattamente sinonimi. Esemplificando: se tu desideri che io non ti disturbi (...non so perchè, ma credo tu inizi ad avere questo desiderio! ), puoi dirmi: 1) "Non mi rompere" (linguaggio comune, a margine con il volgare); 2) "Ti prego di non disturbarmi" (registro alto-formale); 3) "Voglia Ella essere tanto cortese da non recarmi disturbo" (linguaggio aulico). Io mi limitavo al secondo livello. Grazie e scusa - giuro che è il mio ultimo post in questo thread!


----------



## london calling

Non si tratta di registro alto e non si tratta di linguaggio aulico.


----------



## salgemma

La definizione di _tantalize_ nel Collins è:
_"If someone or something tantalizes you, they make you feel hopeful and excited about getting what you want, usually before disappointing you by not letting you have what they appeared to offer."

Tantalize_ nei dizionari bilingue viene tradotto con stuzzicare / tentare / tormentare, è evidente che nessuno copre bene il significato originale.

Nel caso di Sutton Hoo, euforia iniziale per un ritrovamento eccezionale come qualità e quantità di reperti, delusione oggi, perchè è passato quasi un secolo e di quel sito ancora non si è capito molto.

Io _tantalize_ l'ho trovato in un documentario televisivo della BBC, destinato quindi al grande pubblico, per dire che in effetti l'utilizzo non dovrebbe essere ristretto ad ambiti letterari o specialistici.


----------



## london calling

salgemma said:


> Io _tantalize_ l'ho trovato in un documentario televisivo della BBC, destinato quindi al grande pubblico, per dire che in effetti l'utilizzo non dovrebbe essere ristretto ad ambiti letterari o specialistici.


E che cosa sto dicendo da due giorni?


----------



## Tellure

london calling said:


> _Tantalising_. Hmmm..... Affascinante sì, ma affascinante come qualcosa che ti seduce, come il canto delle sirene che ammaliava i marinai, se vogliamo. E' il fatto di non sapere quasi nulla di questo popolo che affascina, che strega. 'Un intrigante mistero' ci va molto vicino anche se non rende del tutto il concetto , a mio avviso.


Perché non "seducente", allora?!


----------



## salgemma

Tellure said:


> Perché non "seducente", allora?!



Seducente una nave funeraria del VI secolo con contorno di sepolture di giustiziati? 
_Intrigante_ direi che va un po' meglio perché intende come oggetto dell'interesse soprattutto la storia che c'è dietro, mentre seducente si riferisce più all'aspetto esteriore.
_Intrigante_ non copre la parte di significato di _tantalising_ che riguarda la delusione finale, però ha il vantaggio di sposarsi bene con "mistero".
Un altro aggettivo adatto alla situazione è _insondabile_, questo copre meglio la parte della delusione, nel senso che esprime il fatto che non si è riusciti a cavare un ragno dal buco, ma difetta nell'esprimere l'entusiasmo iniziale.
Basta metterli assieme e siamo al 100% di tantalising  :

_Sutton Hoo un intrigante mistero insondabile._


----------



## Tellure

salgemma said:


> Seducente una nave funeraria del VI secolo con contorno di sepolture di giustiziati?
> _Intrigante_ direi che va un po' meglio perché intende come oggetto dell'interesse soprattutto la storia che c'è dietro, mentre seducente si riferisce più all'aspetto esteriore.
> _Intrigante_ non copre la parte di significato di _tantalising_ che riguarda la delusione finale, però ha il vantaggio di sposarsi bene con "mistero".
> Un altro aggettivo adatto alla situazione è _insondabile_, questo copre meglio la parte della delusione, nel senso che esprime il fatto che non si è riusciti a cavare un ragno dal buco, ma difetta nell'esprimere l'entusiasmo iniziale.
> Basta metterli assieme e siamo al 100% di tantalising  :
> 
> _Sutton Hoo un intrigante mistero insondabile._


Oops, scusate, non ho letto a dovere l'OP e l'intera discussione  Mea culpa!

Edit: Riprovo...
"... che rimane ancora un mistero dal fascino magnetico".


----------



## metazoan

Something that is tantalizing tortures us by being *attractive* *but* *unreachable*. The siren's song (a beautiful sound) is a great example, as can be beautiful smells and beautiful-looking objects.
In the title phrase as written, what is supposedly tantalizing is not the artifacts of Sutton Hoo, nor the civilization that produced them, but the obscurity [of the civilization]. The phrase is thus an oxymoron: what was actually tantalizing was the hope that we would understand the civilization and that it would therefore *NOT* be obscure. This obscurity is neither unreachable (it is the current state), nor attractive. I enjoy the phrase as an oxymoron, but must agree with @Vassilissa1500 that this is non-standard English.


----------



## Mary49

Entro in punta di piedi in questa interessante discussione soltanto per segnalare che l'aggettivo "tantalizzante" viene usato in italiano, ad esempio:
https://www.spi-firenze.it/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/civitarese-copia-1.pdf    "Nelle aree autistiche della mente questa pressione ha a che fare con una certa qualità *tantalizzante *dell’oggetto. Il soggetto dispera di esistere nel desiderio dell'altro e quindi di poter essere riconosciuto e di venire-a-essere. Per questo, pur avendone un bisogno  vitale,   sembra   rifiutare   qualsiasi   offerta   relazionale".
La seduzione della morte    "...scopriva che tutte le parole che lei aveva pronunciato, per quanto pertinenti nel contesto, sembravano presupporre un doppio senso, qualcosa che non si lasciava captare, qualcosa di tantalizzante".
La forma del fuoco e la memoria del vento 





tantalizzante - Google Search


----------



## Einstein

Effettivamente anche in inglese direi che si usa quasi esclusivamente il participio presente. E' difficile che si incontri un'altra forma del verbo, tipo "it tantalises me" oppure "it has always tantalised us".


----------



## Tellure

Forse "avvincente" si avvicina abbastanza...

*avvincènte* agg. [part. pres. di _avvincere_]. – Entusiasmante, affascinante, coinvolgente; che interessa e rapisce: _persuadere con una proposta a._; _un a. campo d’indagine_; _una bellezza a._; _un racconto_, _un film avvincente_.
avvincènte in Vocabolario - Treccani

"ci aspettiamo numeri davvero importanti, sia per la qualità delle opere esposte, sia per l’interesse che da sempre suscitano la civiltà e la cultura Maya, tra le più avvincenti della storia del nostro pianeta”."
Mostra dei Maya Tosi: «Una civiltà piena di mistero»


----------



## Mary49

Tellure said:


> Forse "avvincente" si avvicina abbastanza...
> 
> *avvincènte* agg. [part. pres. di _avvincere_]. – Entusiasmante, affascinante, coinvolgente; che interessa e rapisce: _persuadere con una proposta a._; _un a. campo d’indagine_; _una bellezza a._; _un racconto_, _un film avvincente_.
> avvincènte in Vocabolario - Treccani
> 
> "ci aspettiamo numeri davvero importanti, sia per la qualità delle opere esposte, sia per l’interesse che da sempre suscitano la civiltà e la cultura Maya, tra le più avvincenti della storia del nostro pianeta”."
> Mostra dei Maya Tosi: «Una civiltà piena di mistero»


Non direi; il verbo "tantalize" ha origine dal supplizio di Tantalo    tantalize | Origin and meaning of tantalize by Online Etymology Dictionary     "from Greek Tantalos, king of Phrygia, son of Zeus, father of Pelops and Niobe, punished in the afterlife (for an offense variously given) by being made to stand in a river up to his chin, under branches laden with fruit, all of which withdrew from his reach whenever he tried to eat or drink". 
Avvince, ma non si può raggiungere.


----------



## Tellure

Mary49 said:


> Non direi; il verbo "tantalize" ha origine dal supplizio di Tantalo    tantalize | Origin and meaning of tantalize by Online Etymology Dictionary     "from Greek Tantalos, king of Phrygia, son of Zeus, father of Pelops and Niobe, punished in the afterlife (for an offense variously given) by being made to stand in a river up to his chin, under branches laden with fruit, all of which withdrew from his reach whenever he tried to eat or drink".
> Avvince, ma non si può raggiungere.


La parola "mistero" racchiude già in sé quel concetto.



Blackman said:


> _Sutton Hoo offers a window on a cosmopolitan civilization that remains tantalisingly obscure._
> 
> (La sepoltura di) Sutton Hoo ci regala uno sguardo su una civiltà cosmopolita di cui nulla sappiamo, che per questo stuzzica ancor di più la nostra fantasia.
> 
> Grazie.


"... su una civiltà cosmopolita ancora avvolta in un alone di avvincente mistero".

"... che rimane avvolta in un alone di fascino e di mistero".


----------



## salgemma

_Sutton Hoo: un intrigante mistero che rimane irrisolto._

Qui c'è tutto: l'interesse per enigma (intrigante), lo sforzo per venirne a capo (che rimane), la delusione (irrisolto).

Translating _tantalize_ into Italian is a tantalising effort.


----------

